# Guppy photos



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thought I would start a thread for Guppy photos. They are really beautiful fish :-D

My male Guppy collection, they are in a Japanese themed tank, hence they all have Japanese names. Akemi is a Japanese name which means Beauty of the Dawn, Kurai-Tsuki is Japanese for Dark Moon, Aka means red, Kiiro means yellow, Kasai means fire, Aoi means blue, and Nishi I just like the sound of!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

They are beautiful!!! I really like Kurai-Tsuki


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is Little Cobra the baby. She's nothing compared to your beauties but some day she'll maybe get some colors. She's only 4 weeks old right now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thrall our male Crowntail guppy, and either Lettuce or Mayo (I can't tell them apart)



same pair, the yellow female is Wench (she's the most aggressive female)

A baby for Jexx's amusement


Most of the horde


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I LOVE THEM ALL!!! gah they are so cute <3 
Thrall is gorgeous. so is Wench!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wench and Iforgot are a pain in my behind, they have spats a lot.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

BABY!!!!!
I am amused 
so, do female guppies fight a lot?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those two specifically do. Everyone else gets along really well. Wench tries to be the dominant girl, Iforgot doesn't like to be pushed around, so she fights back


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jexx said:


> They are beautiful!!! I really like Kurai-Tsuki


Thanks Jexx :-D 

Loving the baby Guppies they are so cute!

I've found that my lady guppies fight quite a bit, my black one is a bit of a bully, but I think they do need company, they always seem livelier with friends.

Here are some pictures of my girls.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ahh I love the girls too! They are so lovely. I love how you did the blue marbles under the bridge to make it look like a stream. Do you have a pic of the whole tank?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you it was a nice tank unfortunately i never got a picture of the whole tank it started leaking so i had to replace it. i'm planning to move the 3 ladies in with the tetras soon.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the guy at the pet store yelled at me for trying to buy a male guppy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> the guy at the pet store yelled at me for trying to buy a male guppy



Why did he yell at you for that?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i dont know he said that my female bettas would eat him


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

guppies like to have friends, so just one guppy would've been lonely without other guppies around.

it also depends on the females, some bettas just don't appreciate tankmates, even of a different species.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i have 3 swordtails with them and sorry i tryed to buy 2 not 1


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

swordtails aren't guppies.

and groups of 3 or more is best with guppies.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i forgot to say my ladies names their names are Sarah (white tailed one) Nera (black tailed one) and Jane (red tailed one)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sadly I lost poor old Jane:sad: I've got two new boys now Saki who is a tequila sunrise and Orenji I can't remember his breed name:-?


----------

